# 4CRS Black Friday Sale! 20-50% off



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

A little late getting the word out to all you Buzzards, but we're doing our annual Black Friday (& Saturday) Sale, today and tomorrow! 

We've got 20-50% off remaining 2014 stock store wide, or 10% off any 2015 boat or board*. We're also offering 25% off any accessories purchased with a new boat or board. 

We've got all remaining LiquidLogic kayaks at 35 to 40% off! 
All remaining WaveSport kayaks 30% off! 
All Astral PFDs at 30% off!
All oars 25% off! 
Plus a ton of other great deals that are too good to list!

Give us a call at 1-800-426-7637 or stop by! 

Check out https://www.riversports.com/4crs-black-friday-sale-2/ for more info! 

*Sale excludes 2015 Jackson Kayaks*


----------

